# Weird rattling/chatter '04 6MT



## bassist3453 (Apr 9, 2008)

It makes a weird noise that sounds like its coming from maybe the flywheel/clutch area but I'm not sure because it does it when I'm driving. Sometimes it is at idle, but mostly under acceleration, especially at low revs in a higher gear. Slightly concerned since I just got it three weeks ago. Confession, I first noticed it after I forgot I was in gear and dumped out the clutch with the brakes on after I had just started it in a parking lot. First stick shift so I didn't think about those things for a while. Any ideas? Also, my rear end sounds a little clunky between shifts, is that common on these cars?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

bassist3453 said:


> It makes a weird noise that sounds like its coming from maybe the flywheel/clutch area but I'm not sure because it does it when I'm driving. Sometimes it is at idle, but mostly under acceleration, especially at low revs in a higher gear. Slightly concerned since I just got it three weeks ago. Confession, I first noticed it after I forgot I was in gear and dumped out the clutch with the brakes on after I had just started it in a parking lot. First stick shift so I didn't think about those things for a while. Any ideas? Also, my rear end sounds a little clunky between shifts, is that common on these cars?


None of the problems you list is normal.. Check this link...
http://www.gtoforum.com/f3/growling-clunking-noise-coming-rear-14102/

As far as the flywheel/clutch area, take it in for a check-up.


----------



## bassist3453 (Apr 9, 2008)

thanks. i'm taking it into carmax (where i got it from) tomorrow. its still under their 30 day warranty so if somethin is wrong with then they will fix it on their tab.


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

bassist3453 said:


> thanks. i'm taking it into carmax (where i got it from) tomorrow. its still under their 30 day warranty so if somethin is wrong with then they will fix it on their tab.


Well, hopefully they will consult the dealership about this problem, and refer it to them. I'm sure they don't have a clue about what the problem might be, or how to work on a GTO.


----------



## bassist3453 (Apr 9, 2008)

*fixed*

they fixed it. it was just an exhaust hanger that had come loose:confused, but i still cant wrap my head around why it was just at start up. weird. shifts can still sound clunky, but its not a big issue.arty:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

bassist3453 said:


> they fixed it. it was just an exhaust hanger that had come loose:confused, but i still cant wrap my head around why it was just at start up. weird. shifts can still sound clunky, but its not a big issue.arty:


Well that's good, at least was a simple fix.

The "clunky" will become a big issue if you don't address it. IF it is the rear end which you describe it may be, the viscosity of oil is breaking down and eventually heat build up on the gears will take it's toll and you may have some $$ issues after warranty. IMO, I'd take it to be looked at and get the oil changed out. It's a warranty claim. 

Even if it's not what I describe, you'll know what it is after it's inspected.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Regular rear end lube goes for 100s of thousands of miles in other cars/trucks, why is the GTO an issue for the synthetic lube wearing out so quick??


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I don't know. The oil in mine broke down in only 17K miles if I remember correctly.

Maybe Dana failed to add the Friction Modifier, or the FM was found it quieted the rears down after complaints? I do know Dana will use the least expensive oils they can unless the customer specifies a particular oil. Dana had a bunch of bad rear ends built (the whine issue). The first step in trying to correct the whine was to replace the oil with synthetics with the FM. 

I am suspecting when Dana built the "good ones" after the warranty replacements began, they didn't change the oil used. (my opinion). 

One day all the sudden after roughly 17K miles on the new rear the clunking began. The FM is liquid gold.


----------



## bassist3453 (Apr 9, 2008)

ill look into it. if thats the problem it wont be a big deal to get the gear oil changed. better than buying new gears or worse down the road.


----------

